# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  > [SOLVED] Simple macros to send Whatsapp messages from a Excel sheet

## JuanAmor

Hi,

I have developped a simple solution to send Whatsapp messages from an Excel sheet. I have based my development in others found in Youtube.
The idea is to enable sending notification messages to WhatsApp contacts (either Groups or individuals).
The ActiveSheet contains a table with the following fields:

1) Name (group or individual) - (optional)
2) Mobile phone number - (optional)
3) Notification date - (mandatory)
4) Notification message - (mandatory)
5) Notification sent date

There are two buttons:
1) Send Whatsapp messages based on names
2) Send Whatsapp messages based on mobile number

Notification messages already sent are not sent again, no matter you press button 1 or button 2

You must have Chrome as your predertemined navigator in Windows, and open Webwhatapp.com in Chrome

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Note: All content, including code names and comments, is in Spanish.

----------


## JuanAmor

Yes, everything is in Spanish. Quite simple to translate using Google Translator.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

This is an English-speaking forum, though, so the expectation is that anything shared here be in English. Please bear this in mind in future. And no, Google Translate cannot accurately translate everything!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## vba_php

> Google Translate cannot accurately translate everything!!!



It can, 99.9% of the time if you use *proper* English that is stored in their databases, instead of new-age slang that we are so used to.   :Wink:

----------


## AliGW

Wrong, Adam.

----------


## vba_php

> Wrong, Adam.



oh?  got an example?

----------


## AliGW

Google is your friend - there are hundreds of examples. You can make yourself understood using Google Translate (as you have done yourself on occasion here on this forum in the non-English section), but don't expect it to be perfect, even if your English is faultless.  :Smilie:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Created a *new thread* for the Google Translate discussion to avoid hijacking JuanAmor's thread.

----------


## AliGW

There's nothing further to discuss, so it won't be used by me, Jeff, but thanks anyway.  :Smilie:

----------


## vba_php

> even if your English is faultless.



it can't possibly be faultless.  I don't live in England and the USA both.  

that's the closer for this thread.  moving on...

----------


## khalidmzn

could you help to add code for the existing code to send picture with text?

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------

